# Hyper-Olympics



## AndyB (Mar 26, 2010)

And so it begins! 
Who will become the Champion of the Hyper-Olympics? Stay tuned to find out!
All updates will be shown/updated here on the first page.

Round 1- Timesplitters
Round 2- Shaq Fu
Round 3- International Superstar Soccer
Round 4- Bomberman
Round 5- Mario Kart

And as it's over the winner is:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Yeti! (me)</div>


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 26, 2010)

I helped make the video ;D .


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 26, 2010)

I have no idea what this is about, other than it's a five game marathon, but Castlevania music is awesome.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 26, 2010)

Also, the video title will change. This is freshly uploaded.


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 26, 2010)

Ah man, I can't wait.  Will the games be Xbox 360 games?


----------



## AndyB (Mar 26, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Ah man, I can't wait.  Will the games be Xbox 360 games?


Maybe one of these said games. But maybe not...
I wont tell what games are being played until they're uploaded.


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 26, 2010)

I hope we'll see some Barbie's Horse Adventure. 8D

Seriously though, I wonder what the games are, I bet one of them is the one game that's like adult Mario Kart you were telling me about.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 26, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> I hope we'll see some Barbie's Horse Adventure. 8D
> 
> Seriously though, I wonder what the games are, I bet one of them is the one game that's like adult Mario Kart you were telling me about.


That's not out just yet, so that is a no. =P


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 26, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D'oh. DX Well, then I have no idea, so I'll just have to wait.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 29, 2010)

Okay, so it's a week to go until the debut of the Hyper-Olympics.
With that I thought I'd tell you the games we're playing.

...Actually, not quite. The genres at least.
We will be playing a; Fighter, racer, action, sports and finally shooter.
Good luck guessing. =D


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 29, 2010)

I kinda wanna guess what they are, but I think it would be better to be surprised. =p


----------



## AndyB (Mar 29, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> I kinda wanna guess what they are, but I think it would be better to be surprised. =p


Who says I'll tell you if you were right? :wink:


----------



## David (Mar 29, 2010)

meh. thats sums up what i think about it.


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 29, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe, but for the most part I have no idea for what they might be.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 29, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, fair enough. But good really... they're be a surprise for the most part.


----------



## David (Mar 29, 2010)

the trailers not epic enough.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Mar 29, 2010)

shooter?  i almost wanna say tribes, but i doubt it :c


----------



## AndyB (Mar 29, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> shooter?  i almost wanna say tribes, but i doubt it :c


That is a no, sorry.


----------



## Caleb (Mar 29, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> meh. thats sums up what i think about it.


Honestly?

I cant wait to see what the games will be.


----------



## David (Mar 29, 2010)

Caleb said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the trailer needed more epicness. especially since it was just text. it shouldve been done similar to this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ed4dchFMK-0

but seeing as im not in frosty anymore i wont be able to do anything like that for them.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 29, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just shut up. If that's all you are ever going to do, just shut up.

Also, the trailer is fine. Nothing flashy, just how I wanted.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 2, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big and flashy is the only thing that his tiny brain can pay attention to.

Anyway, how is this thing going anyway?


----------



## AndyB (Apr 2, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> .Anyway, how is this thing going anyway?


Great, everything is going to plan... (now)
Will be released on Monday, if all continues to go the way they are.


----------



## Robin (Apr 2, 2010)

It looks OK. Good luck with it.


----------



## Elyse (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm pumped for it  Get to editing, you, so it's all done by Monday! (Well, the first part, anyways...)

Also, David stop being a douche all over this thread.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 2, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol@David trying to get Andy to let him back in


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 2, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet! Can't wait man!


----------



## AndyB (Apr 2, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure you'll love it. =D


----------



## AndyB (Apr 4, 2010)

The time is near... the champion will be crowned Friday, are you ready?


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 4, 2010)

Let's do this thang!


----------



## AndyB (Apr 5, 2010)

And so it begins. 
Round 1 is up! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SLosacmq-Q
Still a little more processing to go. 
(Oh... and Jackal goes first, then me. I forgot to add that in somewhere. I'll put an annotation somewhere when I can)


----------



## Caleb (Apr 5, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> And so it begins.
> Round 1 is up! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SLosacmq-Q
> Still a little more processing to go.
> (Oh... and Jackal goes first, then me. I forgot to add that in somewhere. I'll put an annotation somewhere when I can)


=D I'm watching it right now.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 5, 2010)

Caleb said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you like it?


----------



## Caleb (Apr 5, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I watched it all the way through, and I loved the game choice. I cant wait to see what the next game is.  Can you at least tell us what genre it will be?


----------



## AndyB (Apr 5, 2010)

Seen as Caleb is ever so polite...
Tomorrow's game will be a 2D fighter. Good luck guessing. :wink:


----------



## Nic (Apr 5, 2010)

I watched round 1 and it was pretty good.  Oh yeah, what is this game on?  I think it is on the PS3 Arcade right?


----------



## AndyB (Apr 5, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> I watched round 1 and it was pretty good.  Oh yeah, what is this game on?  I think it is on the PS3 Arcade right?


No, it was Timesplitters: Future Perfect. It can be found on Gamecube, ps2 and Xbox. We were playing it on the Ps2.


----------



## Nic (Apr 5, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh.


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 5, 2010)

Breakdancing doctors? Zombie Monkeys? Asskickulator?

I like this game's style, might be worth checking out even for a guy who doesn't like FPSs like me.

Nice match it was a pretty close one, hope all of them are pretty close calls. Look forward to the 2D fighter tomorrow. ;D


----------



## AndyB (Apr 5, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Breakdancing doctors? Zombie Monkeys? Asskickulator?
> 
> I like this game's style, might be worth checking out even for a guy who doesn't like FPSs like me.
> 
> Nice match it was a pretty close one, hope all of them are pretty close calls. Look forward to the 2D fighter tomorrow. ;D


The Timesplitters series has always been so much fun, great story, tons of challenges to go through, an arcade mode and normal matches (with bots or real people)

Thanks Rob, we'll see how tomorrow's go!


----------



## AndyB (Apr 6, 2010)

... I can't believe we played this. I can't believe Jackal HAS this!

Anyway, here's Round 2. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3bpMQ87DXw
It's alot shorter today, as will the rest of the videos.
Round 1 was long because we took turns.


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 6, 2010)

Score is 1-1 now! =D

Although, is winning at Shaq-Fu really a victory?

The game looks pretty terrible, the waterfalls look more like silver paint.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 6, 2010)

I got some rather crap news.
My laptop decided to be a *censored.4.0* again, so I had to return to factory settings. 
Now, I already had the Hyper Olympics backed up. But... I lost everything else.


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 6, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> I got some rather crap news.
> My laptop decided to be a *censored.4.0* again, so I had to return to factory settings.
> Now, I already had the Hyper Olympics backed up. But... I lost everything else.


Wow, that sucks man, hope you didn't lose anything too valuable.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 6, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's all good, I got what was important. And most things that cost anything I can redownload.
I was lucky to get VVVVVV back though, but that's down to Terry Cavanagh being so damn awesome. 

Anyway, seen as I did it last time, tomorrow's game will be a... Sports game!


----------



## Nic (Apr 6, 2010)

Andy, just out of a curiostiy, did you by chance use a internet adapter or whatever to connect to the match and play online on the PS2 phat?  Because I'm confused how you recorded two different people.


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 6, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sports huh, I'mma go with the wild guess of Mario Tennis, because that game is awesome. 8D


----------



## AndyB (Apr 6, 2010)

@Nic, it's the same console we were playing on. This is also how we were playing against each other today on Shaq Fu. 
All these were recorded at Jackal's place.

Also, we took it in turns.

@Rawb... we'll see :wink:


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 7, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> I got some rather crap news.
> My laptop decided to be a *censored.4.0* again, so I had to return to factory settings.
> Now, I already had the Hyper Olympics backed up. But... I lost everything else.


Ah, that sucks :/

That's why I keep an hourly backup of my whole computer xD


----------



## AndyB (Apr 7, 2010)

Round 3 is here!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nVofNjWkJE
Taking highlights from the match, enjoy!


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 7, 2010)

That announcer sure was excitable. GOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAALLLL!


----------



## AndyB (Apr 7, 2010)

He'll get on your nerves if you play for too long.

Tomorrow's game is said to be an action game. And that's all I could find on it, I COULD give hints.


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 7, 2010)

Hints would be nice. ;D


----------



## AndyB (Apr 7, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Hints would be nice. ;D


Hint: Ya blow *censored.2.0* up!


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 7, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A fine quality in any action game.


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 7, 2010)

Robert here, posting Round 4 in Andy's stead, it's an awesome game of Super Bomberman 2! Be sure to show Andy support by watching and commenting!

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/wbHQW8_arg0&feature=player_embedded#at=11'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/wbHQW8_arg0&feature=player_embedded#at=11' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## SamXX (Apr 8, 2010)

*Holds up banner saying ''Team Andy''*

What game is Round 5?


----------



## Cooper1901 (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow this is a nice idea. I don't know either of you, so it'll be fun to watch.
2-2 now, this is getting good.


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 9, 2010)

Well it's 2-2, the next round decides everything, what better way to decide this than Super Mario Kart? Enjoy guys! 

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/BBwLS673-YA&feature=player_embedded#'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/BBwLS673-YA&feature=player_embedded#' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Marcus (Apr 9, 2010)

Who is up top?


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah, Andy forgot to say who is who, silly guy.  

Andy is Yoshi, Jackal is Mario.


----------



## Cooper1901 (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh wow, that was awesome! I loved these. Good job guys, well done to Andy.


----------



## SamXX (Apr 9, 2010)

Cooper1901 said:
			
		

> Oh wow, that was awesome! I loved these. Good job guys, well done to Andy.


I read this before watching the video, damn! But well done Andy and Jackal, nice videos! I hope to see more sometime.


----------



## Cooper1901 (Apr 9, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Cooper1901 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops, sorry about that haha. D:


----------



## AndyB (Apr 11, 2010)

Just edited the front page so it's easier to get to each video.
Thanks for the support on this one guys.


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 11, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Just edited the front page so it's easier to get to each video.
> Thanks for the support on this one guys.


Think nothing of it! I really enjoyed this Andy.


----------

